# Who's Cycle Do You Start From- Donor or Recipient?



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Before I speak to my clinic, I'd like some advice on this.
I requested tx today after AF arrived (as previously discussed with clinic) and now they say they want donor to have a period and then I request tx again on my NEXT period.  My donor has to have a period because she had a coil removed last month.  Problem with this plan is that my next period is due Xmas Day - so that's going to be no-no, and we'll have to wait until end Jan otherwise...

my question is - is there any reason why we cant request tx on my donor's period - which is due any day, so that we can start syncing cycles sooner?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Often they put you both on the pill and synch up you from my experience
Good Luck
L x


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for replying JJ - I did know we both go on the pill, but I dont understand who's cycle starts it off...what was your experience?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

It can start with either so should be no reason why you cannot go on the Pill and be the one taking for longer than yoru donor.

Ruth


----------

